# Looking for hunting club for father/son



## tullisfireball (Apr 5, 2017)

I am looking for a hunting club for me and son (he will be 18 at the beginning of deer season) 

I am located in Barrow county and would like to find a place that is within a couple of hours drive.


----------



## shaughnc (Apr 11, 2017)

We are located in Oglethorpe county outside Lexington we have an opening currently


----------

